# I'll Try This Again...Looking To Go Fishing!



## realstreet

If anyone has a spot for me and my son please let me know can go anytime. I missed getting any snapper would like to get out and catch something i can keep for a change will help pay fuel ice bait. I hope this time my son won't have to spend a week in usa burn center :whistling:..Thx


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

how old is your son?, how did he get burned?? weekdays ??


----------



## realstreet

20simmons sea skiff said:


> how old is your son?, how did he get burned?? weekdays ??


He's 12 Had a firework blow up in his hand. Weekdays are fine..Thx


----------



## realstreet

Still looking for a ride. My son messed up just about his whole summer because of getting sick the first week school ended and then his hand. Would like to get out a time or 2 before school starts. Weekdays are best please let me know if any has room. Thx


----------



## Butcherpen

I am fishing the Outcast Family Tournament Aug 4 & 5. My son (12) is tentative, but you two are welcome to join me. Inshore/Nearshore fishing

Tommy
554-3067


----------



## realstreet

Guys still looking to get out in the gulf. This is the last week before school starts have not been out this summer my son really wants to go. He started football and they have practice at 5:30 all week now so early morning or this weekend would work...Thx


----------



## submariner

interested in going out for Kings on thursday ? I plan to leave early around 5 and come in around noon. Plan would be to get some live bait and either troll or drfit the pass. Let me know ed


----------



## realstreet

submariner said:


> interested in going out for Kings on thursday ? I plan to leave early around 5 and come in around noon. Plan would be to get some live bait and either troll or drfit the pass. Let me know ed


PM sent....:thumbsup:


----------

